# !!!!!! THE THING !!!!!!!!! Introduction by Tidal Surge Lures



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

After months of trial and error and testing here it is. This is *The Thing*. Because so many are asking us where is our paddle tail and I can not just throw out something so we took the time and came up with our own original design like nobody else has. This *Thing* has wicked action like no other paddle tail. We have two colors ready Limetreuse and Pink which are two of the best. I will be working on the website tonight and they will be available.


----------



## Hippel (Jun 23, 2008)

Well isn't that interesting. Something new indeed. I'm assuming the tails don't interfere with each other as they paddle. So what do they look like when you reel them in? Congratulations on the design!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

lol the endgrown shrimp tail...i like it.


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Interesting looking design and definitely two good colors to start with.

-hook


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

*READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

http://www.tidalsurgelures.com/Store.html


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder (Jun 15, 2011)

Baddd Arse,, just ordered mine.


----------



## The_Outrider (May 21, 2012)

That's 2Cool! Show us some rigged up pics.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Just ordered each color.


----------



## Finney Bay (Jun 25, 2010)

Put my order in, two of each.


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

ordered some,.looks interesting.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Just ordered some pink. I am such a sucker.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Just ordered a pack of each......even if they look like somthing from a 1950s sci fi movie.......
........take me to your feeder......earthfish! 
Looking forward to trying them


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

For some reason the mobil site is messed up so go to the full site.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I like it!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks pretty wild. I bet it has a lot of flutter.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

even better if they do interfer and bang together every once in a while... thats some thunderous vibration going out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> even better if they do interfer and bang together every once in a while... thats some thunderous vibration going out.


Ill bet it will be a great sight casting lure for redfish.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Live action with The Thing. Making a little wade this am. Caught this 4 plus pounder 5 min ago. Straight reeling with 1/16 jig head just under the surface. 
Live Action with Tidal Surge


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Glow/chartreuse? Nice fish!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

That's Limetreuse


----------



## Cobrah (Jul 21, 2012)

What's the length on these bad boys?


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Live action measurement. LOL


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

What other colors will be added?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

The thing looks a little like ....... with a extra set of arms..lol


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> The thing looks a little like ....... with a extra set of arms..lol


Lol. Yep. We was wandering when someone was gonna bring that up. Lol


----------



## MasonForman (Oct 20, 2012)

How much is shipping on them ??


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Over $50 is always free. Think that's how it's set up. Up to that Is $5. I'm out in boat now just add to your cart and it will tell you.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Rippin_drag said:


> What other colors will be added?


Were working on that.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Captain Dave said:


> The thing looks a little like ....... with a extra set of arms..lol


Looks like green should be a color. Call it "Gumbinator". Or "Gumbtreuse".


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

I like it. U need a chicken in a chain type color scheme.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Glow/chartreuse? Nice fish!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Just got home and looked at that pic. Guess the way the glare was it threw the color off. But it was Limetreuse all I have are Limetreuse and Pink.


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

I am guessing the next transition would be to fuse the thing with the maniac mullet? I am waiting for a bigger version of the MM. Keep em coming!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

CaptainHebert said:


> Just got home and looked at that pic. Guess the way the glare was it threw the color off. But it was Limetreuse all I have are Limetreuse and Pink.


That pink has nice glitter

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Cobrah (Jul 21, 2012)

I bet they would kill on a tandem rig


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

definitely look interesting!!!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> The thing looks a little like ....... with a extra set of arms..lol


:idea: I wonder about jigging with Gumby in tha deep water.... hmmm!

The new design is definitely interesting. Congrats!


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

I bet it cast really well into the wind on a 1/16 oz jig head! 

Jokes aside, I can see where you could really slow roll that and keep it where ever you wanted in the water column.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

That's what I did yesterday. Just a steady reel with a 1/8 head about 6" under surface. 
BAM!!


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Gumbtreuse. Lol. That's awesome. If we use it you deserve a prize. Lol


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder (Jun 15, 2011)

Got mine in the mail a few minutes ago, they look deadly can't wait to try them out.
Thanks for the great service Captain Hebert.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

I can think of a lot of situations i've been in where this bait would have worked great. Very versatile.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It's an Assasibiticken  .. ok .. that's why they are call it the "Thing" LOL should be good.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Got mine in today along with my split tail mullet...just in time for our four day trip starting tomorrow. They look great! Seriously people, Tidal Surge has the best quality soft plastics ive seen. No air bubbles, crooked BS, great price (25 tails for under $10) and made in USA by good people. Thanks Shawn

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Got mine in today along with my split tail mullet...just in time for our four day trip starting tomorrow. They look great! Seriously people, Tidal Surge has the best quality soft plastics ive seen. No air bubbles, crooked BS, great price (25 tails for under $10) and made in USA by good people. Thanks Shawn
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Thanks!! We try hard.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Got mine in today along with my split tail mullet...just in time for our four day trip starting tomorrow. They look great! Seriously people, Tidal Surge has the best quality soft plastics ive seen. No air bubbles, crooked BS, great price (25 tails for under $10) and made in USA by good people. Thanks Shawn
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


 X2, and best of all tough as nails.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like the Maniac Mullet in Pink and Glow/Chart are the thing!! way to go....gotta try one


----------



## Finney Bay (Jun 25, 2010)

"The Thing" entices even these guys, would have never guessed it. Caught a handful of Specks and a couple Flounder with it too. I like the drag of the lure, Thanks Tidal Surge.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Posted this on the other thread...caught a few nice reds and some rats on the pink "thing" this weekend








http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

CaptainHebert said:


> Over $50 is always free. Think that's how it's set up. Up to that Is $5. I'm out in boat now just add to your cart and it will tell you.


Just put in order over $50 and it still added in shipping.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Floatin Doc said:


> Just put in order over $50 and it still added in shipping.


I was at computer when you ordered. I went in and changed it. I thought that is how it was. Guess I was wrong. I will throw you in a extra bag. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Floatin Doc said:


> Just put in order over $50 and it still added in shipping.


Thats why I said I think. I was fishing when I posted that so I was not sure. Sorry for the bad info. Too much to remember.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

CaptainHebert said:


> I was at computer when you ordered. I went in and changed it. I thought that is how it was. Guess I was wrong. I will throw you in a extra bag. Thanks for letting me know.


That ladies and gentlemen is customer service at its best. Keep doing what you do Captain, you guys always get my business.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Always had great service from Capt Hebert and I've got to where all I fish with are his lures. Great product and great service. Good combination.


----------



## Cobrah (Jul 21, 2012)

I picked up a pack from marburgers, gonna try these guys this week on some trout


----------

